# Cool butcher in Frankenmuth MI



## hoosiersmoker (Jul 31, 2005)

I had the opportunity to go to Frankenmuth MI. this week and, after seeing Bronner's Christmas shop - the largest in the world (so big it's overwhelming), I took time to walk around and checked out Kern's Meat Market, a little old meat market on the main drag. Along with all the expected misc. stuff, the guy running the meat counter shared some info on their roots and, more importantly, their meats. It seems they smoke their own meats in a fairly large capacity smokehouse somewhere around the area of the town. It only operates once every two weeks or so except during their busy season. They have great stuff there from thier own sausages (smoked) to salmon, pork chops, ham and jerky. The guy didn't seem too interested in talking alot about the process, but he did say they could do a couple thousand lbs. of meat at a time so I assume the smokehouse is pretty big. Next time I'm gonna ask if I can see the process or at least the facility. All he can do is say no, right? Anyway, the sausage and the jerky I got was great stuff, you could smell the smoke standing at the counter. So, if you get the chance, stop in and check it out. :) 

tulsajeff, I mentioned the website. Maybe he'll join, learn a few things, and add a new line to his store!


----------

